# brought our 2012 Routan in for first service, software upgrades already????



## kctdi (Jan 24, 2004)

I just dropped our Routan at the dealer for oil change service and the service person told me that it needed one software upgrade for the radio and another for the main computer. I will post the codes when i pick it up tomorrow. I asked the lady what exactly they are for and she really did not know. 

KC.


----------



## Artem (Dec 26, 2012)

Have you figured out what those upgrades were? I wonder if anything was dramatic so I would want to do that as well.


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

The 430N navigation systems recently received a software update that updated the Garmin navigation maps with a cleaner, darker, less cartoony looking UI.


----------



## Artem (Dec 26, 2012)

I don't know what 430N is, but my head unit is RHR


----------



## kctdi (Jan 24, 2004)

One was for the NAV and the other for the engine computer. When I got the bill back it did not even mention the reflash at ll for either. ?????????? I dunno.

KC.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Artem said:


> I don't know what 430N is, but my head unit is RHR


The 430N is the NAV in the SE's it's an RHB unit. The 430 is Chrysler terminology, Your radio in your SEL is the RHR or in Chrysler terms, the 730N.


----------



## CDJackson (Feb 28, 2013)

We have an RHR unit (non-Garmin) in our 2012 SE. I'm trying to figure out if I have the latest version of the software. Do you have any more details (e.g., software release version, release date, etc.)? Did it update the maps too or just the operating software?

We bought our 2012 Routan as a CPO just last month but I've discovered that the maps in the navigation are seriously out-of-date. One road that opened in late 2010 is not in the nav system. The dealer told me (incorrectly) to obtain an update from Garmin. But Garmin does not support the RHR. The only update I can find for the RHR is by following a link on VW's support website, and it costs $199! I'm trying to gather information and build my case before going back to the dealer to ask for a one-time free update. In my view, everything should have been brought up-to-date before they sold us the vehicle.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

You can google "mygig software update" and go from there for a DIY option. Tons of information out there. The software is floating around for download (compressed), then you uncompress and convert it to regular data and burn to CD-R (or DVD-R?) disc. And then you can update it yourself.

That being said, if you bought CPO only a month ago, I wouldn't risk screwing up a DIY update and then possibly finding yourself with a $1000+ brick that the dealership refuses to replace under warranty b/c you attempted to update it instead of them. You'll have to dig through the different screens, but somewhere in there you'll find something like an "System Information" screen where you can get the software and firmware versions you currently have. Look online to find the latest versions, and if that's not what's on yours, then go back to the dealership and tell them you want it updated. If the service tech/rep pushes back, ask for the service or even sales manager. They should have updated everything as part of the CPO certification process and that's (partly) what you were paying for with the CPO price-premium over a non-CPO used vehicle. Tell them that's what you already paid for and that's what you want.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Also, I saw on some Chryco forums that the Dodge/Chrysler dealerships were doing Mygig updates to OS, firmware and grace-notes for free, and only charging to update the navi/maps data (and that fee was reduced from $199 to $149). Any idea of VW is following this same policy of free updates to the OS, firmware, and Grace-notes? Is it discretionary by dealership as a courtesy, or is that VWoA policy that they must do it?


----------



## CDJackson (Feb 28, 2013)

So I did some more research and figured out that we do have the latest "official" OS release version for our RHR head unit. We have version 2.126, which was released in October 2012. There is apparently a newer release (2.136) available for a DIY upgrade from some guy named *sox* over on the Jeep forum, but I can't tell whether that release has made its way "officially" to dealers yet: 

http://www.jeepgarage.org/f155/new-...mygig-update-rhr-rhw-rhp-2-136-a-53128-7.html 

I definitely do NOT have, however, the latest update to the maps database. My database is HRT2 - N 1108 4.2.1. There is an update available to version 4.3.1 and a Chrysler TSB was issued regarding this exact issue on the RHR 730N in December 2012: 

http://www.wk2jeeps.com/tsb/tsb_wk2_0806512.pdf 

The Chrysler TSB makes clear that this is an update that is covered under warranty, at least for certain VINs. I looked for but couldn't find a similar TSB from Volkswagen. Regardless, the dealer should have updated the nav system to the latest maps before selling a CPO vehicle. It also appears that Chrysler mailed out complimentary DVD navigation database update late last year to a lot of customers with the RHR 730N, presumably in recognition of the issues with the unit. There is also this website where Chrysler owners can "activate" their upgrade. It notes that the complimentary upgrade applies to vehicles that were manufactured between 1/1/12 and 6/30/12, which very likely covers our Routan (sold new in August 2012): 

http://www.navigation.com/is-bin/IN...&NewDomainName=Navteq-NavteqNorthAmerica-Site 

I have no idea what VW's "policy" is regarding updates to the navigation system, but they should at least match what Chrysler has done for folks with the RHR 730N. I'll be going back to the dealer to insist they give us a one-time free update to the 4.3.1 maps database.


----------



## CDJackson (Feb 28, 2013)

Well, it took several weeks of back-and-forth and taking the issue up the management chain, but the dealer finally agreed to give me a one-time free update for the navigation system. It otherwise costs a ridiculous $199.

Anyone who recently purchased a 2012 Routan with the RHR (non-Garmin) unit should try to get their dealers to do the same. Chrysler gave all 2012 customers with the RHR unit free updates in recognition of how badly out-of-date the database is; VW should do the same.


----------

